# FF: Snailsssssss ::gone::



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't have one clue as to where these came from but after realizing my 50 gal was infested with these snails, who hide very well in the substrate during the day, I decided to empty the tank and try to remove as many as possible. After about 2 unexpected frustrating hours of sifting thru the substrate I found about 200-400 or so lol anyway I don't want them!

type: some kind of trumpet snail 
size: super small to around 3/4".....average is probably 1/2" or a little less
availability:200-300 roughly, maybe more
use: whatever you want them for

*price: FREE OBO* *Gone*

cup they are in is about 4" across the bottom


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like puffer food to me....lol....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that's what I'm thinkin'


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Good deal!  I have lots of these as well, I like them because they aerate my sand and don't eat my plants.... and the extras go upstairs to the clown loach tank  


Bump!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am afraid, despite of the 2 hours, you have not rid them 

As Keri says, they keep the substrate clean if you don't them. I am picking them off my 
black sand substrate though.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the input guys.....believe me, I know I am not rid of them lol, definitely a few less tho. The tank they are in has clown loaches in it and I have yet to see an empty shell or the loaches take any interest what-so-ever. Good to know that they aerate the sand as I will be going with sand soon & am sure there will be plenty then lol. I thought I read they eat the roots & it does appear something has been nibbling the leafs of my java fern...I could be wrong. Either way I have no shortage of them or no desire to put these back in there lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed .......................


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a good snail for puffers, the shells are really hard and a puffers beak can get damaged trying to eat them.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like MLS.

Not good for puffers @ all.
Loaches should be fine.

Every night before lights out, place a bowl with lettuce in your tank, wait an hour or few, & remove the bowl. This will bait & trap many.
Do this nightly until you see the numbers decrease in the bowl.
Weekly/Bi weekly gravel vacs to get eggs & smaller MLS.
Not sure if they lays eggs on glass, but you'll notice if they do.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Not a good snail for puffers, the shells are really hard and a puffers beak can get damaged trying to eat them.


puffers can crush clams shells no prob why not these


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you back Johnny



taureandragon76 said:


> Not a good snail for puffers, the shells are really hard and a puffers beak can get damaged trying to eat them.


I was wondering if they were ok , they did seem rather hard even the smaller ones...Thanks for the info Aaron


`GhostDogg´ said:


> Looks like MLS.
> 
> Not good for puffers @ all.
> Loaches should be fine.
> ...


Thanks for the info GhostDogg, Surprisingly it doesn't seem the loaches like them. I haven't seen any eggs but I know they're probably plenty in there as well as babies. I thought about the lettuce thing & may give that a try. As far as gravel vacs, that was how I noticed them to begin with, so now I am getting deeper into it when I do them. Pulled all my plants out for now as I am getting new substrate soon anyway.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have lots of those things too in my sand, i got 4 asassin snails in the tank trying to keep their #'s down but every once in a while i use a fish net and strain the fine aragonite thru it and your left with a net full of snails to give away :/ im hoping my assassin snails breed since they have a constant supply of food, if they werent 4 bucks each i'd buy a schwackload of em


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i have lots of those things too in my sand, i got 4 asassin snails in the tank trying to keep their #'s down but every once in a while i use a fish net and strain the fine aragonite thru it and your left with a net full of snails to give away :/ im hoping my assassin snails breed since they have a constant supply of food, if they werent 4 bucks each i'd buy a schwackload of em


wish I had sand as opposed to the Flourite /Gravel mix. That's how I got them down to a minimum in my shrimp tank. Just ran the sand thru a sifter....works great for sure. I would have put assassins in it, but I was afraid my loaches might find an interest in them lol I hear ya about the assassins being $4 each. Hoping the ones I got in other tanks breed as well. Kinda funny I have 1 assassin snail in my Betta's tank & was looking in there one day and seen a super small snail in there , got out a magnifying glass and it turned out to be a baby assassin. Hope to see more in the future lol


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i think there talking about pea puffers


----------

